# Congrats to VIP PF Poodles, Neely, Hobbes, Frosty, and Maizie!



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations to all of those great teams. I am sure Lily qualifies at least for the versatility certificate and probably the excellent level. I would need to fill out the application but think i will wait until we finish RACh. Javelin is probably close to the versatility certificate.


----------



## Summer (May 2, 2016)

Congratulations to all of you!

I have two that have the Excellent certificate, one has since possibly earned enough points for Master. Three others that will be sent in soon, two for excellent and one for Master (I might be short a point or two for the master one, but we'll get there soon I think).


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Catherine, I'm sure Lily is at least at the Excellent level  

Summer, that is amazing!! Congrats to you and all of your versatile poodles


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Congratulations to all our VIPoodles!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Adding my hearty congratulations 🏆🎉!!!


----------



## PennyDog (Dec 23, 2021)

Congrats!!! 🎉🎉🎉


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Congratulations 🎈🎉🍾


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Congrats to all these great poodles !


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

Congratulations


----------



## Sroodle8 (Dec 23, 2021)

Awesome!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

MaizieFrosty said:


> They were featured in the latest Versatility in Poodles (VIP) newsletter. Neely received the Versatility Certificate Master, Hobbes and Frosty earned the Versatility Certificate Excellent, and Maizie earned the Versatility Certificate.
> 
> Do we have any other PF poodles who have earned these titles? If you're interested in learning about them, check out: Home - Versatility In Poodles, Inc. : Versatility In Poodles, Inc. (vipoodle.org)


Oops--my bad for not visiting the forum often enough! I was very happy that Neely qualified for his VIP Master certificate. He's retired now at age 10. He's developing cataracts, but in every other way is an enthusiastic guy!

Hobbes is my rising star at a bit over 2 1/2. Now that he has Excellent, I need to review what he's missing for Master. We're 13 points away from UROC (UKC's United Rally Obedience Champion) title. He finished his UKC ROM title the first weekend of April. Below, I'm on the left and rally judge Silke Satzinger is on the right. In all honesty, it was a very small trial. I was the obedience judge for the three-day, six-trial weekend. I missed a sign in one Level 3 run for an NQ. This was the club's first set of trials so they wanted to offer ribbons people would travel for. I kept one High in Trial ribbon (and the picture) as a souvenir and gave all the rest of them back for use in their trials in October 2022. (Tarheel Canine Performance Club, Chapel Hill, NC, if you're interested! Outdoors in a sand arena, with future plans to have a dock diving pool and a covered pavilion.)


----------

